# Sad Bikes



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Random pics of sad bikes that have seen better days


----------



## astom22 (Aug 4, 2016)

They stole the chain on the first bike! I guess they didn't want them to wheelie it home. 

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

"Just put some knobby tires on it; it's the Indian, not the arrow"


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ yes sad bike


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

Cyclish, it's also sad what people are stuck having to ride due to zombie thieves. I can't even ride my klunker because I like it so much. good post idea.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

The grass is growing high. 🌲🌳🌴🌾🌵🍀☘🌱


----------



## astom22 (Aug 4, 2016)

Seems like soaking a bike like this might be bad for it. Must have been really dirty.









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ I have a similar pic! Sad bike sleeps with the fishes


----------



## Gavdalf (Feb 7, 2015)

I found this sad guy at the bottom of a very steep section of stage 1 of this years EWS in Ireland... I have a feeling a spectator brought the bike along with them but then they buckled the back wheel and quickly realized that the bike was gonna slow them down for the day so they abandoned it here.
(picture used is a screenshot taken from my gopro)
View attachment 1143255


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Perhaps more stupid than sad








Now this is sad


----------



## MarkMN (May 16, 2017)

This bike was at the bottom of a very deep ravine, under a narrow bridge in Rjukan, Norway.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

I volunteer with a christian ministry that goes into poor neighborhood and fixes kids bikes for free. Talk abut some sad, neglected bikes


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

MarkMN said:


> This bike was at the bottom of a very deep ravine, under a narrow bridge in Rjukan, Norway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like grand theft 8 year old girls bike to me. Did you turn this evidence in to the proper authorities? A possible lead to cracking the case may be within our grasp.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Local College......


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

This sad bike seems to still have all it's parts. The growing tall grass is hiding it from opportunists


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

this one was there a few days along my commute.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

jeffw-13 said:


> I volunteer with a christian ministry that goes into poor neighborhood and fixes kids bikes for free. Talk abut some sad, neglected bikes


Sorry, Jeff, but I have to spread some rep around before giving you more.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Finch Platte said:


> Sorry, Jeff, but I have to spread some rep around before giving you more.


I got him!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Sad and twisted


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

You can never have enough chains and cables. If you can't make it theft-proof, you can at least make them earn what they're stealing


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Just so happens I saw this work of genius in Falkirk on Saturday.


----------



## Tinymountain (Oct 26, 2016)

Easier to chase down someone carrying a bike than one riding it?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

That's called the illusion technique: Giving the illusion that it's locked and secure.


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

Forbidden Drive in Philadelphia. Sad, indeed.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Tinymountain said:


> Easier to chase down someone carrying a bike than one riding it?


I don't know about your hood but if someone walked down the street carrying a bike here? no one would do a thing about it.

That includes the cops..


----------



## Tinymountain (Oct 26, 2016)

Yeah, probably not here either...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

^ I know every time I hike a bike up a steep climb with bike on my shoulder, many pass in the opposite direction and don't give me a second glance.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

They took the d and chain and grips wtf


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

J: said:


> They took the d


tee hee!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

:lol::lol:

I guess those were parts needed ... thug life


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

cyclelicious said:


> You can never have enough chains and cables. If you can't make it theft-proof, you can at least make them earn what they're stealing
> 
> View attachment 1144820


Ahahaha it's an 'infinity gravity' no wonder thieves are drawn to it, it's like a black hole.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

The day lilies look happy, though


----------



## Clayncedar (Aug 25, 2016)

cyclelicious said:


> You can never have enough chains and cables. If you can't make it theft-proof, you can at least make them earn what they're stealing
> 
> View attachment 1144820


Someone must have fallen low in life to consider steal that thing 💩, cables or not.


----------



## Clayncedar (Aug 25, 2016)

joshhan said:


> View attachment 1145000
> 
> 
> Forbidden Drive in Philadelphia. Sad, indeed.


Well, it IS Philly, after all. 😉


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

Guy had a 26" wheeled santa cruz full suspension. Huge commuter gel on it, wrapped in a shopping bag. Super high rise bars. Tires worn to semi slicks. Was at a coffee shop, only front wheel locked. Almost got a pic of it. Told my friend thats a local mechanic and hes like yah.... its been in our shop. I bet it never leaves the gear its in, sad day... sad. Better than the trash heap tho


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

solarplex said:


> Guy had a 26" wheeled santa cruz full suspension. Huge commuter gel on it, wrapped in a shopping bag. Super high rise bars. Tires worn to semi slicks.


At least he rides it.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

solarplex said:


> Guy had a 26" wheeled santa cruz full suspension. Huge commuter gel on it, wrapped in a shopping bag. Super high rise bars. Tires worn to semi slicks. Was at a coffee shop, only front wheel locked. Almost got a pic of it. Told my friend thats a local mechanic and hes like yah.... its been in our shop. I bet it never leaves the gear its in, sad day... sad. Better than the trash heap tho


A little over a year ago I bought a 2005 Jamis Dragon off eBay at a great price. The owner had been using it as a commuter for the last nine years. It had worn out slicks, no front brake and a el-cheapo brake lever for the back BB7. I think someone bought it, rode it for a year, bought another bike and swapped out most of the parts as it is all XT (stock was full XTR) except for the rear derailleur which was the original (rapid rise) XTR and it had a Specialized bar; and then sold it to this guy. I have no idea why it was missing the front brake.

I fixed it up and like to think I've made it happy by getting it back on the trails.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Poor thing someone hung him up by his chain!


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Cleared2land said:


> View attachment 1147187


That's pretty cool actually!


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

This is a cool but yes, sad thread. I imagine all the neglected bikes in people storage areas not being ridden.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*It's Prolly Seen Better Days...*


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

^ That's pretty cool as well.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Sad bikes street marketing


----------



## Shotgun Jeremy (Mar 14, 2017)

Mr Pig said:


> Just so happens I saw this work of genius in Falkirk on Saturday.
> 
> View attachment 1144899


If they woulda just done one twist of the cable to go through the frame before going through the rear wheel, it woulda been good to go. So close!

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Where are happy bikes? 

Sent from my F3213 using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Picard said:


> Where are happy bikes?
> 
> Sent from my F3213 using Tapatalk


I've actually been considering starting that thread, maybe I will now.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Sad bike in Timmins


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*Dearly beloved...*


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Really short reach? ^^^


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

^^Great on tight switchbacks!


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

EugeneTheJeep said:


> Poor thing someone hung him up by his chain!
> 
> View attachment 1147215


those damn ******** !


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*Yepper, this is sad...*


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

With 9 days of rain in the forecast, my bike is very sad:sad:


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Yes, very sad. Just an opportunity to enjoy a handcrafted IPA and watch the rain. All's not lost.


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

Loving this thread. Good stuff!!


----------



## MozFat (Dec 16, 2016)

Cleared2land said:


> View attachment 1151028


Epic, would love to hear the backstory to that....


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

We need happy bike posts 

Sent from my F3213 using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Picard said:


> We need happy bike posts
> 
> Sent from my F3213 using Tapatalk


I started one a couple of weeks ago. Doesn't seem too popular.

http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/happy-bikes-1051039.html


----------



## Millennial29erGuy (Feb 5, 2017)

MozFat said:


> Epic, would love to hear the backstory to that....


I think the guy just didnt like the newfangled long low and slack geometry


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*We be rollin'*


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*Just Hanging Out....*


----------



## OverlyCasual (Aug 4, 2017)

Cleared2land said:


> View attachment 1151028


----------



## OverlyCasual (Aug 4, 2017)

On the topic of old jackals and sad bikes...


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

I feel sad reading this post 

Sent from my F3213 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

Cleared2land said:


> View attachment 1151590


Not cleared to land:eekster:


----------



## muddytire (Aug 27, 2009)

cyclelicious said:


> sad bikes


I probably shouldn't post this. It's going to look bad, like it could make me look really bad. As soon as I saw the title of this post the day you posted it, this is all I've had running through my head:






"Sad bike" just reminded me of the lyric "sad girl" from the song. So here I am, alone on a Saturday night, looking at broken bicycle pictures to Donna Summer songs. Life is strange. Now if you'll excuse me I need to turn on the disco ball and put on some bell bottoms. I've got a rug to cut.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

This sad bike is confused and not sure what it wants to be... maybe I'm confused and I just don't understand cruiser bikes (Spotted yesterday during my urban walk  )


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

cyclelicious said:


> This sad bike is confused and not sure what it wants to be... maybe I'm confused and I just don't understand cruiser bikes (Spotted yesterday during my urban walk  )
> 
> View attachment 1151891


Is this a transgener bike?


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Where you going Picard?


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Cleared2land said:


> Where you going Picard?


I am at home reading sad bikes. it makes me cry.:yikes::skep::skep::shocked:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I happened upon a plethora of sad bikes today.

The mutha load.


----------



## 786737 (Mar 13, 2015)

Ready for harvest:


----------



## 786737 (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*Sad bike transitioning the Event Horizon*


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

J: said:


> Not cleared to land:eekster:


Or cleared too soon maybe??


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Clayncedar (Aug 25, 2016)

Cleared2land said:


> View attachment 1151590


Looks pretty slack.


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

**

Slack jaw


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

The burning question is, will these bikes be cremated?


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

No, just slow roasted until gently golden crisp. Enjoy!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cyclelicious said:


> View attachment 1155545


Looks like a common thread in here.

"Can this be rubbed out"?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Do sad mopeds rate?

Saw this today dumped next to a dumpster. Stripped of it former very little dignity, possibly hot.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Today's sad bike


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ Ha, it still has its chain!


----------



## JackWare (Aug 8, 2016)

Spotted in Manchester UK in the student area where you'd think there were always going to a few people walking past..
I always wonder why the owners don't bother recovering the locks?


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Ghost bike (one of many in Toronto)


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

This sad bike was discovered during my recent Saturday night ride. The next morning I did my run past the same spot ... it was gone.


----------



## 786737 (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

A secure bike and all day dim sum!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

It seems to have all it's parts


----------



## Millennial29erGuy (Feb 5, 2017)

^^^ rigid y-bike


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cyclelicious said:


> It seems to have all it's parts
> 
> View attachment 1166664


And "new geometry".


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## Prophet Julio (May 8, 2008)

Mr Pig said:


> Just so happens I saw this work of genius in Falkirk on Saturday.
> 
> View attachment 1144899


Well you can pick it up but it will be tough to ride.


----------



## Prophet Julio (May 8, 2008)

Cleared2land said:


> View attachment 1147223


In 20,000 years someone is going to reinvent the bike.


----------



## Prophet Julio (May 8, 2008)

Cleared2land said:


> View attachment 1151028


THAT looks like a tough transition


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Spotted today


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

^ is that your bike out front?


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

John Kuhl said:


> ^ is that your bike out front?


:lol: no I don't have a pink bike


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

cyclelicious said:


> Spotted today
> 
> View attachment 1168210


Sad bike. Happy cyclist?


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

jcd46 said:


> Sad bike. Happy cyclist?


^ indeed. Especially since it's daytime and there's no cars in the parking lot which means the cyclist is getting all the attention from the C squad.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

*OneSpeed* said:


> ^ indeed. Especially since it's daytime and there's no cars in the parking lot which means the cyclist is getting all the attention from the C squad.


The other side of the coin would be..the bike belongs to the striper..


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ Those are all possibilities :lol::lol:


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

cyclelicious said:


> Spotted today
> 
> View attachment 1168210


Damnit that's where I lost my bike

Sent from my F3213 using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Before:









After: a pile of saddness









sauce: https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news...ument-to-industrys-arrogance?CMP=share_btn_fb


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ Interesting article. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

^^ That's a real shame as there are other parts of the world where those bicycles could make a real difference in people's lives.


----------



## RustyIron (Apr 14, 2008)

*One Thousand Sad Bikes!*

Authorities recently discovered this underground bunker filled with 1000 bikes stolen by hobos.


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Couldn't help but think sad bike when I saw this one.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

^ I like how your kicks match the building behind you, C2L.

jk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Riding crusty and rusty


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Seat slammed and jacked on caffeine ... time to roll


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

This bike was locked to the random detached bike post on the ground...


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

not my pic, but sums up sad winter bikes


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Brrrrrrrr..^ That photo sent a chill through me.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

cyclelicious said:


> url]https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2017/nov/25/chinas-bike-share-graveyard-a-monument-to-industrys-arrogance?CMP=share_btn_fb[/url]


That is really sad they are just being destroyed.... Seems like they could easily be donated to communities around China that are poor and in need of some basic transportation.

Here is a Sad bike I saw in Boston a few years ago when they had that super snowy winter.


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Sad bike









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I couldn't help but think of this thread today when viewing all these sad bikes not being ridden.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

You got video bombed by a happy bike.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jcd46 said:


> You got video bombed by a happy bike.


Good catch.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

When bikes relieve themselves... so sad


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

cyclelicious said:


> When bikes relieve themselves... so sad
> 
> View attachment 1173492
> 
> ...


Should be saved for the Incontinent Bikes thread. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RonSonic (Jan 8, 2005)

cyclelicious said:


> When bikes relieve themselves... so sad
> 
> View attachment 1173493


Had the tetanus salad for lunch and it didn't agree with him.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^Depends


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Snow blanket


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Sad bikes. Cold bikes


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cyclelicious said:


> Sad bikes. Cold bikes & stripped bikes.
> 
> View attachment 1175153
> 
> ...


Fixed that for you.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Just remembered this pic in Rhyolite, NV museum. So sad!


----------



## Grassington (Jun 24, 2017)

I found this sad specimen while out blackberry picking a while back:









The poor thing has been strangled by its own innards tube, and to add insult to injury the wheels and derailleur have been stomped on.

In the same area (and probably related) I found a kid's helmet stuffed in a hedge, and an empty wallet lying in the grass. They looked in decent condition so I put them on a gatepost for someone to scavenge, and indeed a couple of days later they were gone:


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Must be a super good tweaker bike mechanic! Totally stripped.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

An extra strong chain will keep that pedal safe


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

At least people were putting their trash in the basket instead of on the street


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

It's been snowing since Friday. Spotted some sad bikes


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

This one was a puzzle... is it a bike cape or bike poncho? Graffiti truck for added drama


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

^ weird

Spotted this one yesterday and took this shot. I just happened to drive by it this morning and it was still there, sad bike.


----------



## RonSonic (Jan 8, 2005)

cyclelicious said:


> This one was a puzzle... is it a bike cape or bike poncho? Graffiti truck for added drama
> 
> View attachment 1182478


I think it's whatever the poor SOB could get ahold of to not freeze so bad.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I found 2 rusty bikes + 1 bouquet bike on my caturday urban trip

*creaky*








Those handlebars








Chasing away the winter blahs


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Found this sad bike along the trail. Now she’s happy being yard art


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

sad (b)icicle


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

chazpat said:


> sad (b)icicle
> 
> View attachment 1185196


Is that something you saw?


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Is that something you saw?


Yes, on the internet!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

chazpat said:


> Yes, on the internet!


Oh man, and I was about to claim you the thread winner had you witnessed it in person.

I'm guessing that is on the edge of one of The Great Lakes.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Oh man, and I was about to claim you the thread winner had you witnessed it in person.
> 
> I'm guessing that is on the edge of one of The Great Lakes.


Siberian blast: European scenes of ice and snow - BBC News


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

chazpat said:


> Siberian blast: European scenes of ice and snow - BBC News


Great place for a leisurely ride.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Chicago. Magnificent Mile...


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

^^dang, Chi is twisted


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Deerhill said:


> ^^dang, Chi is twisted


Despite the sad bike, Chicago is the nicest place I have been to in my life. The architecture was incredible. Clean, safe and awesome. Definitely going back.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

mtnbkrmike said:


> Despite the sad bike, Chicago is the nicest place I have been to in my life. The architecture was incredible. Clean, safe and awesome. Definitely going back.


You need to get out more. :lol::lol:


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Have you been there in the winter?


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Snow's gone... hello rust


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Lone Rager said:


> Have you been there in the winter?


I think he's ignoring us. :eekster:


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I think he's ignoring us. :eekster:


Haha. I would never ignore you two.

I was just in Chicago. So yeah - late winter/early spring. I thought it was beautiful. Vibrant. No signs of economic despair that I saw (except for the sad bike I posted). Litter free. Exquisite architecture. EXQUISITE. Great restaurants. Best pizza ever. Friendly people. The only downside was our hotel, which was only ok, at best. Hyatt Regency on East Whacker. Meh. We will return, but will be much more discriminating in terms of hotel choice. While an eye sore, the Trump, which was 2 minutes away, was MUCH more upscale.

DJ - I thought you loved, or at least liked, Chicago too.

As a bonus, I really got a much better appreciation for good craft beer south of the border.

All in all, Chicago in March exceeded all my expectations (which were very low, which probably helped in this regard).

Great place, the US of A.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

mtnbkrmike said:


> DJ - I thought you loved, or at least liked, Chicago too.


I do like it. It's everything you said it is. I haven't been there for many years so sure it's even better now. My comment was about you calling it the nicest place on earth. Nice yeah, but the nicest place on earth?


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I do like it. It's everything you said it is. I haven't been there for many years so sure it's even better now. My comment was about you calling it the nicest place on earth. Nice yeah, but the nicest place on earth?


Not to split hairs, but I said that Chicago is the nicest place I have been to. I'm off to Paris and elsewhere in the fall so maybe that will raise the bar for me.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

mtnbkrmike said:


> Not to split hairs, but I said that Chicago is the nicest place I have been to. I'm off to Paris and elsewhere in the fall so maybe that will raise the bar for me.


Oh, sorry, I skimmed that part. :lol:


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Oh, sorry, I skimmed that part. :lol:


:lol:

Also, I was being a little enthusiastic in that response.

I have been to most destinations in the Carribean, the Hawaiian islands, California, Florida, Arizona, Utah, Colorado, interior BC, Vancouver Island and numerous other places as well. But yeah - very impressed with Chicago. Again, maybe because I wasn't expecting much.

Perhaps I should revise my comment to "Chicago was very impressive and a pleasant surprise indeed given the mid-March coldness..."


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm missing the sad bikes.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Cleared2land said:


> I'm missing the sad bikes.


Back on track


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm not sure what is sadder. A sad bike in the rain or a pink rusty bike with a pink balloon?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cyclelicious said:


> Before:
> 
> View attachment 1169152
> 
> ...


At least they color coordinated them even in the dump pile.


----------



## juan_speeder (May 11, 2008)

Scary and sad. I left a note.


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

That is extremely dangerous! Glad you left a note.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Voodoo bike


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

cyclelicious said:


> Voodoo bike
> 
> View attachment 1194311


Interesting lock mechanism.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*Hit & Run...*


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cyclelicious said:


> View attachment 1155545


Nothing a little elbow grease and Naval Jelly couldn't cure.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Kick Ass Bike for Sale! Not for the weak. No license required. Interested Warriors Only. (serious) Dominate the next pub crawl, or beat the public transit in a race for champion of the streets!


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Spotted in Inverurie today:


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Mr Pig said:


> Spotted in Inverurie today:
> 
> View attachment 1196942


No way to revive her!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jcd46 said:


> No way to revive her!


Nothing a little Navel Jelly and elbow grease couldn't fix.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Nothing a little Navel Jelly and elbow grease couldn't fix.


But what about the old geometry?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

chazpat said:


> But what about the old geometry?


Doesn't bother me, It's the shine that counts.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*On the move...*


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

^ damn


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

*OneSpeed* said:


> ^ damn


Unless they are Walmart bikes?


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Along my commuter trail there's been a homeless dude setting up his camp here every night. His regular ride is an old Kona. Not sure what he's doing with this thing.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*The shuttle is full...*


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cleared2land said:


> View attachment 1197292


Awe come on, you can fit one more. . . please.


----------



## MozFat (Dec 16, 2016)

eugenethejeep said:


> along my commuter trail there's been a homeless dude setting up his camp here every night. His regular ride is an old kona. Not sure what he's doing with this thing.
> 
> View attachment 1197291


n+1


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

MozFat said:


> n+1/2


fify


----------



## MozFat (Dec 16, 2016)

chazpat said:


> fify


Cheers, I was giving him credit for being mid build!


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

MozFat said:


> n+1


Bahahahahaha!!!


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Here's one not far from me.

Someone's abandoned clunker. Even has the water bottle strapped on it.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

MozFat said:


> Cheers, I was giving him credit for being mid build!


Hilarious.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

MozFat said:


> n+1


:lol: I had to google, didn't know what that meant! I'll update his progress. :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

EugeneTheJeep said:


> :lol: I had to google, didn't know what that meant! I'll update his progress. :thumbsup:


Can you enlighten me? My Googler is broken.


----------



## Sparkman999 (Dec 19, 2017)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Can you enlighten me? My Googler is broken.


I think it has something to do with post count


----------



## Sparkman999 (Dec 19, 2017)

Sparkman999 said:


> I think it has something to do with post count


Need to post again...


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Can you enlighten me? My Googler is broken.


Velominati › The Rules Rule #12 :thumbsup:


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

Saw that in London a couple of weeks ago

Don't know what to think ..... sad EX bikes ....sad EX owners.


----------



## RonSonic (Jan 8, 2005)

fokof said:


> Saw that in London a couple of weeks ago
> 
> Don't know what to think ..... sad EX bikes ....sad EX owners.


I know what to think .... DON'T PARK HERE!!!!!111!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Additional tears because the original owner took the time and effort to apply a colour matching lock


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Even bike thieves hate kick-stands.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

EugeneTheJeep said:


> Velominati › The Rules Rule #12 :thumbsup:


Lol


----------



## slowpoker (Jun 4, 2008)

fokof said:


> Saw that in London a couple of weeks ago
> 
> Don't know what to think ..... sad EX bikes ....sad EX owners.


My guess would be, people who park their bike there often and don't want to carry the awkward lock around?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

slowpoker said:


> My guess would be, people who park their bike there often and don't want to carry the awkward lock around?


Bingo, first thing I thought. It's a pretty common thing in large cities.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Chained to the newspaper rack. Stole the axle too! :lol:


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

EugeneTheJeep said:


> Chained to the newspaper rack. Stole the axle too! :lol:
> 
> View attachment 1198100


Just saw one of those today, too! 
I'd call it a sad wheel.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I think he was just sleeping ... and not ded :skep:


----------



## Wacha Wacha Wacha (Sep 27, 2017)

Saw this and thought of you guys...










Thing was just hanging by a thread.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Sad and unusual bikes (spotted on the weekend)


----------



## MozFat (Dec 16, 2016)

cyclelicious said:


> Sad and unusual bikes (spotted on the weekend)
> 
> View attachment 1202133


Surprising that no one stole the custom saddle!!


----------



## Clayncedar (Aug 25, 2016)

MozFat said:


> Surprising that no one stole the custom saddle!!


Woulda been more tempting if it had been blinged up with marine-grade 3/4" plywood.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Bike got run over! Luckily the cyclist was ok


----------



## Wacha Wacha Wacha (Sep 27, 2017)

cyclelicious said:


> Sad and unusual bikes (spotted on the weekend)
> 
> View attachment 1202132


Shadow on this pic is bizarre!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

A small fishing harbor in Northumberland. At first glance, they don't look too bad but if you look at the stanchions of the bike on the ground you'll see that all of the working parts of the bikes are rusted solid. These bikes will never work again.









On the side of a converted barn in Seahouses, Northumberland. Just...why?


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Bike down! At least the owner cared enough to lock up his bike!









This bike owner locked his bike too, but different outcome

Brazen daylight bike theft points to 'crisis' in Toronto, cycling advocate warns | CBC News


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cyclelicious said:


> This bike owner locked his bike too, but different outcome
> 
> Brazen daylight bike theft points to 'crisis' in Toronto, cycling advocate warns | CBC News


#1] Numerous people watched him do this yet zero of them had the balls to body slam his ass off the bike.

#2] Why would they blur out the crooks face? He might get caught if they show it. ut:


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Those bikes are locked by flimsy locks. If he could cut with simple wire cutter, these owners are careless. 

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> #1] Numerous people watched him do this yet zero of them had the balls to body slam his ass off the bike...


This is what is truly sad.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

seen today in Lublijana (sp?), Slovenia


----------



## davidparadiz (Nov 20, 2016)

Ljubljana 

Its been sitting there for quite a while now


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

cmg71 said:


> seen today in Lublijana (sp?), Slovenia


Hey cmg Are you vacationing in Ljubljana?

davidparadiz! That's awesome... your first post!

I always wanted to visit Slovenia


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

davidparadiz said:


> Ljubljana


Hvala, like your capital city, is also hard to pronounce, although the kids can do it quite well



cyclelicious said:


> Hey cmg Are you vacationing in Ljubljana?
> 
> davidparadiz! That's awesome... your first post!
> 
> I always wanted to visit Slovenia


in Slovenia yes, we were just in Ljubljana for yesterday, but we have alrady changed our plans and will spend another day there later this week.
Great little city, and not flooded by tourists (although the locals may disagree)


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

two from Ljubljana today


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Lot's of sad bikes in Ljubljana 

Here's a couple more from yesterday in Toronto.









The bike in the background, behind the street toilet ...was left unattended and unlocked. Incredible that it hadn't been stolen in the 2 minutes we spent in this area :lol::lol:


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Found this sad bike abandoned in the woods...


----------



## 786737 (Mar 13, 2015)

Mountain Of Bikes Sits In Recycling Yard After Ofo Pulls Out Of Dallas


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

^ Wow, not only in China now. Sad indeed.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Sad bike + man skirt = last weekend


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

^^^ Man skirt, or towel? Did he just get out of the hot tub and decide to go down town?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

chuckha62 said:


> ^^^ Man skirt, or towel? Did he just get out of the hot tub and decide to go down town?


I don't know but he's not very happy with the photographer.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Kind of an odd, cool, saddish looking bike I spotted today in the city


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I don't know but he's not very happy with the photographer.


:lol::lol: That would be me...


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

cyclelicious said:


> Sad bike + man skirt = last weekend


I think this should get extra brownie points for getting two pathetic creatures in the one picture.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

cyclelicious said:


> Kind of an odd, cool, saddish looking bike I spotted today in the city
> 
> View attachment 1216557


Topological observation: There's no hole in the frame through which you could secure it. Take the rear wheel off (and maybe the crank) and it would slip its lock...or take the seat post and fork off.

It looks rather proud, not sad, IMO.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Lone Rager said:


> There's no hole in the frame through which you could secure it.


Who would steal it?


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ I didn't consider how it was locked.. the frame design is was stopped me in my tracks. Thanks for your observation!


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

cyclelicious said:


> Kind of an odd, cool, saddish looking bike I spotted today in the city
> 
> View attachment 1216557


That thing's certainly ugly, but looks loved


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cyclelicious said:


> :lol::lol: That would be me...


:lol: If looks could kill.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

That saddle looks like a rotten eggplant


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

cyclelicious said:


> That saddle looks like a rotten eggplant
> 
> View attachment 1217561


Perfect for Picard.

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cyclelicious said:


> That saddle looks like a rotten eggplant
> 
> View attachment 1217561


Perfect after a rainstorm. :eekster:


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Saw this in Sanibel, Florida. Chain is rusted and seized and the cranks are missing the pedals. I don't know how you could ride it, but there it is in the rack, ready.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

New geometry gone awry.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> New geometry gone awry.


Before the 69er came the 06er, who knew?


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Sad bike on the corner of Queen and Bathroom, Toronto


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

and the bike is the weirdest thing in that pic?


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

:lol: ^ Sad bikes and curb toilets united


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*A Sad Bike in Helsinki*

Hmmm...still has decent looking pedals.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Seen in Pittenweem last week:


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Here's a sad bike we encountered en route to pay tribute to the great Jim Morrison.









This next one is in Amsterdam. One of at least a dozen similar sites we witnessed, all within walking...errr, riding...distance during our 8 hour layover...









Although I didn't actually see a sad bike among those massive Amsterdam piles, I suspect that statistically, there had to be at least one in there somewhere.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*^^^^ The Amsterdam Centraal Train Station...*

















The iconic next stop...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

^You know it’s a bit congested when you have to build a double decker bike rack.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I think there are more bikes than people in Amsterdam.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> ^You know it's a bit congested when you have to build a double decker bike rack.


Here's a triple decker. I was blown away by the number of bike piles all over the place. Endless piles.









And yeah C2L - you nailed it. Centraal area.

Even at 12 noon there was window shopping available for those so inclined (to be clear, that was NOT me). Another thing I hadn't seen before. Had a beer in Dam Square as well and did lots of walking, browsing and just taking in the vibe. All interesting, but not a place I would stay as a destination. Great for an 8 hour layover though.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Stop the insanity.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

The Triple Decker from the train station...








Hmmm... a closer look at the boat signage...


----------



## Dropper (Mar 1, 2018)

Didn't make it through the brush fire...looks like that was the least of its problems


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ bike skeletal remains


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Took this pic in July 2016 (Kensington Market Toronto)








Spotted this bike again (pic taken a couple weeks ago)


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

The ultimate solution to continual pedal strikes, as well as an interesting reversal of the varying wheelsize approach. Definitely not buying into the long, low and slack modern geo thing. For bad asses only.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Sad trike


----------



## Central Scrutinizer (Aug 30, 2005)




----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Love this advert! The message is bang on  Sad that we have to continue to remind people that there are cyclists on the road


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^ Yep, a fire fighter was just killed over the weekend in Costa Mesa while riding his bike. DUI ahole! Prescription meds.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

cyclelicious said:


> Love this advert! The message is bang on  Sad that we have to continue to remind people that there are cyclists on the road
> 
> View attachment 1223714


WOW! Perhaps we need more graphical reminders.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*Another sad bike along the canals of Amsterdam...*

might have to look close to see the cobwebs.


----------



## tmbrown (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

tmbrown said:


> View attachment 1224318


Someone went through a lot of time and labor to create those 3lb. fenders.


----------



## tmbrown (Jun 9, 2007)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Someone went through a lot of time and labor to create those 3lb. fenders.


Yeah, I talked to the owner of that bike a couple years ago, he works at the local Meijer's grocery store, commutes every day, I was trying to talk him into using different tires, like Jumbo Jims, anything rolls better than Nate's on a commute. I also mentioned they make plastic fenders kits that work pretty good, he just gave me a dumb look, nice guy but not playing with a full deck.
If you look close you'll see he doesn't lock it up, he's using those crazy twist ties around his fender and bike rack, and the same up higher, that lock appears to be on to the bike rack, not around his frame.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

He might run it as a singlespeed next year


----------



## squeakymcgillicuddy (Jan 28, 2016)

tmbrown said:


> View attachment 1224318


Ah don't hate, that's a decent bike! Sometimes commute bikes get weird...


----------



## tmbrown (Jun 9, 2007)

squeakymcgillicuddy said:


> Ah don't hate, that's a decent bike! Sometimes commute bikes get weird...


I'm not a hater, and yeah I can appreciated his bike choice, he just made it look Sad, with his MacGyver fenders&#8230; 
I noticed a Blackborow parked at that same rack yesterday.:thumbsup:


----------



## squeakymcgillicuddy (Jan 28, 2016)

Yeah, I want to make some fenders for my 29+ but I don't think I will for fear they'll look like that


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

tmbrown said:


> I'm not a hater, and yeah I can appreciated his bike choice, he just made it look Sad, with his MacGyver fenders&#8230;


If you're going to tie a bike outside and leave it unattended, the last thing you want the bike to be is good looking.


----------



## 786737 (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm actually loving those fenders.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Ghost bike (1 of 48 memorials for fallen riders accross Toronto)


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Beet tops... a great source of fibre


----------



## Hawk258 (Nov 24, 2018)

What the hell? Why did it flip?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Hawk258 said:


> What the hell? Why did it flip?


Fixed it for you with a CR. A courtesy rotate.


----------



## Hawk258 (Nov 24, 2018)

Thank you DJ


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Hawk258 said:


> Thank you DJ


You're welcome.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

DIY stop sign... didn't stop the cyclist


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cyclelicious said:


> View attachment 1228170


Looks like a head on collision and they wandered off in a daze. Probably without helmets.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*While Wandering NYC...*


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cleared2land said:


> View attachment 1229069
> 
> 
> View attachment 1229070


At least they give you a heads up of when it's officially gone. If it makes it past "officially". Kinda gives the crooks an open door to take it.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Taking what remains, would be a positive civic duty.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cleared2land said:


> Taking what remains, would be a positive civic duty.


LOL, yep. Sad to say but in today's society. . .


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Spotted on my walk in Toronto


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*I have found better conspiracy protection...*

when the foil is on your head, rather that your butt...


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

https://www.theguardian.com/artandd...-cemeteries-lianzhou-foto-festival-2018#img-9


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Do you enjoy read books while riding? I know one person who does 









Spotted today downtown Toronto


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

cyclelicious said:


> Do you enjoy read books while riding? I know one person who does
> 
> View attachment 1230289
> 
> ...


Mean! DIY!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Have book will travel. 

Maybe it’s a new bicycle light system.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

One sad bike and one cool bike seen in Toronto today.









This might be a GT frame


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Paju, South Korea


----------



## JackWare (Aug 8, 2016)

Although it's just after Xmas this looks like it's been buried and dug up again rather than just having been replaced by Santa?


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^^ I think we can administer a little chain lube, and get that bike back on the trail.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

JackWare said:


> Although it's just after Xmas this looks like it's been buried and dug up again rather than just having been replaced by Santa?
> 
> View attachment 1231287


Should have left it to rest peacefully.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Saddest bike today


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Looks more like the saddest wheel today. :eekster:


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ True :thumbsup:

There is a sad bike out there with no front wheel


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*It's not a bike, but it's sad...*

a sad scooter in the window...


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

cyclelicious said:


> Saddest bike today
> 
> View attachment 1235260


Attn college students and commuters everywhere- this is what happens when you lock only the front wheel of your bike.

Always lock the frame first and rear wheel whenever possible, or get a second cable lock and use both.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Cleared2land said:


> a sad scooter in the window...
> 
> View attachment 1235315


The patina /paint pattern on that bike is a thing of beauty.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Toronto got a dumping of snow


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

cyclelicious said:


> ^ True :thumbsup:
> 
> There is a sad bike out there with no front wheel
> 
> View attachment 1235278


several years ago I was at the Phoenix Chinese Cultural Center. Basically a Chinese grocery store and other Asian stores and restaurants with a beautiful Buddhist garden.

We were walking into the market and heard a funny noise. it was a guy riding a bike without a front wheel and no tire on the back. just a rim. it was not in the best part of town....


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cyclelicious said:


> The patina /paint pattern on that bike is a thing of beauty.


Yep, just spray a clear coat and be the first on your block with a rat rod scooter.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

cyclelicious said:


> The patina /paint pattern on that bike is a thing of beauty.


Mike Wolf from American Pickers would say that scooter "Has the look".


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

^:yesnod:


cyclelicious said:


> Toronto got a dumping of snow
> 
> View attachment 1235684


Nothing a good granny gear couldn't spin out of. :yikes:


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Yep, just spray a clear coat and be the first on your block with a rat rod scooter.


Rat rod scooter... love it!

Semi flat clear coat, btw.


----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

Cleared2land said:


> View attachment 1147187


That's pretty cool right there!


----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

*Poor neglected bikes*

I'll tell you a shame is these two bikes that haven't had one mile put on them in at least 5 years. (Probably 7 years for the road bike, 5 years for the tandem.) Wife's road bike I bought for her in '10, and the tandem is half her's we got in about 2012. I think I'm gonna force the issue to get the tandem out again this summer.

Nice looking 2.3 tuned with red aluminum bolts everywhere:








36lb road tandem (36lb with both saddles and both sets of pedals). Hit 52mph on a downhill once:








I love bikes and love them all. We live in the type of house that we never use the front door, always walk down to the basement, through the garage and out a garage door. So I walk by both bikes at least 2x per day and just shake my head! Drives me nuts!


----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

cyclelicious said:


> The patina /paint pattern on that bike is a thing of beauty.


I hear you and understand what you're saying. But did you ever think about the alternative? If the owner actually waxed the thing once in awhile, it'd be REALLY cool! I don't know. I've had a vehicle before that started getting patina, and I rattle-canned it's hood and roof to make it look a little better. Don't really get the patina thing.


----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

Wacha Wacha Wacha said:


> Shadow on this pic is bizarre!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


True, shadow makes it look like a normal bike.

Only really quoted to say that this looks a lot like PIttsburgh. Is it?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Wheelspeed said:


> I'll tell you a shame is these two bikes that haven't had one mile put on them in at least 5 years. (Probably 7 years for the road bike, 5 years for the tandem.) Wife's road bike I bought for her in '10, and the tandem is half her's we got in about 2012. I think I'm gonna force the issue to get the tandem out again this summer.
> 
> Nice looking 2.3 tuned with red aluminum bolts everywhere:
> View attachment 1236018
> ...


The very definition of "sad bikes".:nonod:

Get out there and ride them.:yesnod:


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Wheelspeed said:


> True, shadow makes it look like a normal bike.
> 
> Only really quoted to say that this looks a lot like PIttsburgh. Is it?


It's Toronto


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

BRRrrrr....


----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

cyclelicious said:


> It's Toronto


Cool


----------



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

*The Saddest Kind of Bike*

Ghost bikes are the saddest bikes of all. This one is directly across the county road from our house. Willy Lopez was a senior accountant at UC Davis for 30 years. He rode 12 miles each way to work almost every one of the days he worked in wind, rain, and triple digit temperatures. Not surprising for a decorated marine.

One morning, a young man was not paying attention enough and hit Willy on his way to work. The commotion woke us up early that morning and I went out to find Willy on the canal bank almost naked and twisted in ways that people don't bend.

After the police and fire left, I went out and could see the tire marks left on the pavement. The car hit Willy on the outside edge of the bike lane. Safe cycling? Good luck on that.

It was five years before I got on the road bike again. Even now, a decade later, I don't ride the road much. I ride the road bike on the American River Parkway and other bike paths but rarely on any kind of busy road and almost never on a road without a bike path.

Rest in peace Willy. A real marine.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ Thanks for posting a worthy, but sad situation. 

It makes us think about things that we often take for granted. A reality check that we need from time to time.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

A very Toronto scene (Spadina & Dundas yesterday)


----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

telemike said:


> Ghost bikes are the saddest bikes of all. This one is directly across the county road from our house. Willy Lopez was a senior accountant at UC Davis for 30 years. He rode 12 miles each way to work almost every one of the days he worked in wind, rain, and triple digit temperatures. Not surprising for a decorated marine.
> 
> One morning, a young man was not paying attention enough and hit Willy on his way to work. The commotion woke us up early that morning and I went out to find Willy on the canal bank almost naked and twisted in ways that people don't bend.
> 
> ...


Agreed, saddest bike of all. Rest in peace Willy.


----------



## 2obscura (Jan 9, 2014)

Found at the bottom of a big climb, someone still made it a couple miles through some chunky stuff to get here. Very tired of the bike share stuff here in DFW. They seem like bikes of the walking dead, just littered everywhere.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ Where was this? Big Cedar?


----------



## 2obscura (Jan 9, 2014)

Cleared2land said:


> ^^^ Where was this? Big Cedar?
> 
> View attachment 1237334


Close, Oak cliff...


----------



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

2obscura said:


> Close, Oak cliff...


There was a bike like this in a big pine next to the meadow where we watched the eclipse in the Strawberry Mountain in central Oregon. I made a note to take a picture for this very thread after the eclipse but I walked back to camp in awe and happiness and forgot the pic!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Sad bike sighting during our caturday urban excursion in Toronto

Brodie hardtail


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^^ Let's give that a little chain lube and see if we can get it back on its wheels.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cleared2land said:


> ^^^^ Let's give that a little chain lube and see if we can get it back on its wheels.


Lube, stat!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I found Joker's bike


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ I like how the artist has carefully selected the Tripendicular Mint cockpit to contrast and flow with the Aged Royal Purple frame. The flow and balance are almost spectacular.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

2 sad bikes seen today

This one came taco'd








This one came with toilet paper


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

A roll of toilet paper?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

In Boulder this morning. The seat was all messed up.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ And includes a trash panda!

Sharing a link to one of Toronto's trash panda's trying to blend in

https://indie88.com/watch-a-toronto...kmR7wNKRHLBAQrms6AvTL0yoGMb-0y1fVAZIzuY1DaKkk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cyclelicious said:


> ^ And includes a trash panda!
> 
> Sharing a link to one of Toronto's trash panda's trying to blend in
> 
> https://indie88.com/watch-a-toronto...kmR7wNKRHLBAQrms6AvTL0yoGMb-0y1fVAZIzuY1DaKkk


Lol
They make great pets. When I was a kid in the 1960's-1970's my family frequently camped in the Adirondacks in upstate NY. Often times I spotted other families with pet raccoons.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Unlike the giant panda, the North American trash panda has no trouble reproducing.


----------



## 786737 (Mar 13, 2015)

Ol Bromy said:


> Unlike the giant panda, the North American trash panda has no trouble reproducing.


&#8230;on my ****ing roof at 2 a.m. :incazzato:


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Cleared2land said:


> A roll of toilet paper?


That's how I roll


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Just a rim


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

cyclelicious said:


> Just a rim
> 
> View attachment 1243594


no, that pic has so much more.....

it is actually a really great pic when you take the time to take it in


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

cyclelicious said:


> Just a rim
> 
> View attachment 1243594


Maybe she is pondering about that rim?


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

jcd46 said:


> Maybe she is pondering about that rim?


or riminiscing?


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*Another One Bites the Dust...*


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Ouch, that one has seen better days.

Spotted these the other day on the way to the trailhead. Pretty far away from town on a country road and easily seen from the road. These photos were taken from the road.

A whole herd of sad bikes leaned up against the barn.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Ouch, that one has seen better days.
> 
> Spotted these the other day on the way to the trailhead. Pretty far away from town on a country road and easily seen from the road. These photos were taken from the road.
> 
> ...


I think that's Chaz's place.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

jcd46 said:


> I think that's Chaz's place.


It does look like one of my big bike wash sessions!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Spotted a sad pair on caturday (Toronto)









And this sighting which is more a curiosity. E-unicycle rider making deliveries


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Today's sad bike sighting.


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

I saw this one on a ride the other day. Very sad.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Sad broken bike in the rain









All that is left is the pedals


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^^ Hmmm...


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Downtown Toronto near a streetcar track construction site











> Little known fact, this sign was created by the City of Portland Department of Transportation when they began developing the Pearl District streetcar and discovered that there was no suitable caution sign in the Institute of Transportation Engineers handbook. PDOT management let the team make one and they submitted it to the ITE which accepted it as the new US (and NA) standard.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

huckleberry hound said:


> I saw this one on a ride the other day. Very sad.
> 
> View attachment 1245272


interesting that my first thought was " fish it out, take it home, rebuild..."


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Lol
What the.....am I looking at?


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Langfang, China

only needs a bit spit and polish.....


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

cyclelicious said:


> Downtown Toronto near a streetcar track construction site
> 
> View attachment 1250141


Yeah, but who rides a bike with no front tire? (except for the guy up several posts, of course)


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Beijing, China
but if l put every sad bike l saw here in this thread it would be the biggest thread in the history of mankind


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

cmg said:


> Beijing, China
> but if l put every sad bike l saw here in this thread it would be the biggest thread in the history of mankind


Answer: Nose wheelie?

What do I win?


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

a helmet for when you try to nose wheelie.

send your details to Francis ( including head size), and he'll get that helmet straight out to you


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

"It feels really comfortable"- said no one ever


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

cyclelicious said:


> "It feels really comfortable"- said no one ever
> 
> View attachment 1257799


Perfect!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

That top tube must be in mint condition thanks to that dirt-bag top tube protector


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

cyclelicious said:


> That top tube must be in mint condition thanks to that dirt-bag top tube protector
> 
> View attachment 1261397


Looks like the car may be using the same strategy?


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

^Wouldn’t want that chain marking up the sweet paint


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Another sad bike spotted on caturday









Loose nipples?


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I don't know what's sadder. The sad bike with a deer skull for a head badge or the minimalist sad bike


----------



## be1 (Sep 4, 2013)

abandoned on the trail


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

be1 said:


> abandoned on the trail


The rider made an excellent choice.


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

Large homeless population along my morning commute. 15 miles on a bike path. LOTS of sad bikes there (few sad cars too).


----------



## chimpanzee00 (Dec 16, 2006)

whoah


----------



## chimpanzee00 (Dec 16, 2006)

*two sad little girls with broken💔 - $10 (pomona)*

Craigslist ad, Los Angeles/CA



> Hello every body im a father of two asking for help recently i had bought my doughters some bike from walmart. Toride with them but some hoodlums decided they needed them more and broke into my garrage and took them leaving my girls hearth broken i wish i can run to the store and buy them some but right now we are tight on money so if any body can donate some bikes and help us that would be realy apreciated my doughters are 6 and eight we live in pomona ....thanks every body


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Bike thieves suck. Bike thieves that steel bikes from kids manage to suck even more.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

chimpanzee00 said:


> Craigslist ad, Los Angeles/CA


Hi there, do you have a link for this? Searched all over can't find it. I'm very close to Pomona and maybe we can help.


----------



## chimpanzee00 (Dec 16, 2006)

jcd46 said:


> Hi there, do you have a link for this? Searched all over can't find it. I'm very close to Pomona and maybe we can help.


It was from 8/2014

There was a mom who posted her son's stolen bike on CL. Same thing, broken heart. Just saw another one, fancy Specialized bike stolen..son bummed out.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

More odd than sad but Level 9 hipster on a penny farthing in Toronto today


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

cyclelicious said:


> More odd than sad but Level 9 hipster on a penny farthing in Toronto today
> 
> View attachment 1266073


sort of makes sense considering the store in the background


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

chimpanzee00 said:


> It was from 8/2014
> 
> There was a mom who posted her son's stolen bike on CL. Same thing, broken heart. Just saw another one, fancy Specialized bike stolen..son bummed out.


Lady posted recently on Nextdoornear me that her son's bike had been stolen off their front porch. She had a photo of the man riding off on it, looked like a 24" wheeled bike. Fortunately she found it abandoned down the road a little ways.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cmg said:


> sort of makes sense considering the store in the background


Good catch, I had to zoom in for that on my cell.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> More odd than sad but Level 9 hipster on a penny farthing in Toronto today
> 
> View attachment 1266073


did he have the classic mustache and threaten you to engage in some fisticuffs?


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

chazpat said:


> Bike thieves suck. Bike thieves that steel bikes from kids manage to suck even more.


When I was a kid, someone was stealing our bikes in the back yard while my dad was getting ready for work (probably like 4 a.m. or something). My dad noticed someone rummaging around and yelled "Hey" through the glass door at which this dude fired off a shotgun through the door, somehow only lodging a few pellets into my dad's arm. I imagine it was a sawed off barrel, to have that wide of spread. Dude fled he scene with one shitty wal-bike and could've killed somebody for it. Friggin drugs man.

For what it's worth, my dad was going to go to work after filing the police report, because they were going to have to leave the pellets in his arm at the hospital anyway (it would cause more damage to dig them out). The police basically forced him to go to the hospital, at which point they said they weren't going to take the pellets out of his arm. Probably good to check on other things, though.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> did he have the classic mustache and threaten you to engage in some fisticuffs?


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

ndd said:


> when i was a kid, someone was stealing our bikes in the back yard while my dad was getting ready for work (probably like 4 a.m. Or something). My dad noticed someone rummaging around and yelled "hey" through the glass door at which this dude fired off a shotgun through the door, somehow only lodging a few pellets into my dad's arm. I imagine it was a sawed off barrel, to have that wide of spread. Dude fled he scene with one shitty wal-bike and could've killed somebody for it. Friggin drugs man.
> 
> For what it's worth, my dad was going to go to work after filing the police report, because they were going to have to leave the pellets in his arm at the hospital anyway (it would cause more damage to dig them out). The police basically forced him to go to the hospital, at which point they said they weren't going to take the pellets out of his arm. Probably good to check on other things, though.


yikes!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


>


oh Simpsons....so funny, so pertinent in every situation!


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

chazpat said:


> yikes!


Yes, and all for a sad bike!

Sent from my LM-X212(G) using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

NDD said:


> Yes, and all for a sad bike!
> 
> Sent from my LM-X212(G) using Tapatalk


Glad your dad wasn't severely injured or worse.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Found this sad, forgotten trike in San Francisco today in a sad looking lot full of other sad junk.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Some interesting bikes seen in Victoria BC recently


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Found another locked front wheel but this one comes with a bike helmet.... sad


----------



## Trinimon (Aug 6, 2019)

mtnbikej said:


> Local College......


They left the dropper?!


----------



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

Not a picture of a whole bike, but a bike I saw on a trip to New Orleans. I guess there is no nut on the other side?









Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

davez26 said:


> Not a picture of a whole bike, but a bike I saw on a trip to New Orleans. I guess there is no nut on the other side?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is hilarious. And a little scary.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Riding in comfort Bloor Street, Toronto


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Those stanchions, oh, those stanchions.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^^ Give that a little chain lube and get it back on the trail.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Those stanchions, oh, those stanchions.
> 
> View attachment 1279985
> 
> ...


that seat...omg!!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cleared2land said:


> ^^^^ Give that a little chain lube and get it back on the trail.





str8edgMTBMXer said:


> that seat...omg!!


At least he locked it up for peace of mind. Lol


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

dirtjunkie said:


> at least he locked it up for peace of mind. Lol


lol


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Sad but interesting customized bike today on Spadina Ave, Toronto


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

*Trikes has feels too!*

They worked this poor Worksman to death, and then left it to lie on the gurney.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Lol ^

I have a feeling this guy may be hiding from something or somebody.


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

Oooh, the ultra rare green Vees and matching shock gaiters... and I see they put just a splash of the accent color on the tires too, even a bit on the reflectors. That bike has nothing to be sad about, it's got style!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Today's sad bike spotted today in Toronto was accessorized with tea bags


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

cyclelicious said:


> Today's sad bike spotted today in Toronto was accessorized with tea bags
> 
> View attachment 1284441


is there anything else in Toronto worth seeing, or just the apparent crazy selection of bikes around the city?


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

cmg said:


> is there anything else in Toronto worth seeing, or just the apparent crazy selection of bikes around the city?


LOL oh there is plenty to see


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

*Why Are There No Child Bike Labor Laws?*

Day in, day out, indifferent to rain, snow, or shine, this poor kids' bike is on the job, holding its signboard around the clock. BRING BACK CHILDHOOD!!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

MattiThundrrr said:


> Day in, day out, indifferent to rain, snow, or shine, this poor kids' bike is on the job, holding its signboard around the clock. BRING BACK CHILDHOOD!!


Worm kids?


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

Yeah, it's a funny story. It is illegal in my town for unlicensed businesses to have a professional sign, or a sign at a residential address, or something stupid like that. Kids selling worms to people for fishing purposes, who happen to have a dad who runs a sign shop. They had a sign, council made them take it down, now the kids have a custom made "Sad Bike". Because that's not a sign.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Pushing up daisies?


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

cyclelicious said:


> Pushing up daisies?
> 
> View attachment 1287833


Where is the bike?

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Picard said:


> Where is the bike?


Pushing up daisies.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ Time to lay this one to rest. Time to be pushing up some daises.


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Cleared2land said:


> Pushing up daisies.


It's not dead yet. It's pining for the fjords.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

A whole lotta "protecting and serving" going on in that neighborhood!


----------



## Tristan Wolf (Oct 21, 2019)

Those pics always make me sad...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Anatomy of a bike saddle... looks like deep dish pizza crust


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> Anatomy of a bike saddle... looks like deep dish pizza crust
> 
> View attachment 1290761


so that other u lock at the bottom is just sitting there....would like to see a time lapse of the deterioration of the bike that was hooked up to...


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

sad invisible bikes


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

The bike rack looks like a crime scene.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Sad bike with basket of crush grapes


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

From a local Facebook listing. I think that interpretation of handlebars and stem is... interesting...


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

NDD said:


> From a local Facebook listing. I think that interpretation of handlebars and stem is... interesting...


Definitely not a dentist's bike.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jcd46 said:


> Definitely not a dentist's bike.


Polaris should stick to ATV's, wave runners, boats and snowmobiles where they are accomplished .


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

jcd46 said:


> Definitely not a dentist's bike.


but a dentists favourite bike......

does it even have brakes?


----------



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

cmg said:


> but a dentists favourite bike......
> 
> does it even have brakes?


I was noticing the same. 
I was thinking: a fat bike made by a winter sports company converted to fixie SS for beach duty?

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

cmg said:


> but a dentists favourite bike......
> 
> does it even have brakes?


looks to me like you do a lot of stopping with your face....


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

davez26 said:


> I was noticing the same.
> I was thinking: a fat bike made by a winter sports company converted to fixie SS for beach duty?
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


Even better, the bike comes with a coaster break. Apparently these frames have no capability to add either derailleurs or brakes. So it's a nearly 50 lb bike with no brakes but a coaster break and your stuck in one gear. Going up any hill would be torture and going down would be quite scary.

I heard that 9 out of 10 dentists recommend this bike with handlebars set up as so. But it kinda hurts my back looking at it, too.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

NDD said:


> Even better, the bike comes with a coaster break. Apparently these frames have no capability to add either derailleurs or brakes. So it's a nearly 50 lb bike with no brakes but a coaster break and your stuck in one gear. Going up any hill would be torture and going down would be quite scary.
> 
> I heard that 9 out of 10 dentists recommend this bike with handlebars set up as so. But it kinda hurts my back looking at it, too.


"brake"!!!!

Come on, you know that, you got it right half the time!


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

Lol damn. You caught me.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Teabag bike becomes sadder.... behold Ice tea


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Cold brew


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Today's sad bikes

#1 Leaf fan









Butt Butt bike


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

Ew, a Leaves bike? That is sad, can't even spell! Leafs is a verb for flipping through papers.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Not a sad bike but an odd bike... spotted in Kensington Market (Toronto). Probably the same rider I saw this summer as not too many folks out there shreddin' ye ol' 55"  Tallyho!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

^ That is bad ass!

Coincidentally I spotted this on display as a prop just yesterday. Not a real bike but I thought it was worthy to pay homage to those old rides. Try to ignore the reflection of the dork taking the photo. I tried not to do that, but obviously failed big time.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> Not a sad bike but an odd bike... spotted in Kensington Market (Toronto). Probably the same rider I saw this summer as not too many folks out there shreddin' ye ol' 55"  Tallyho!
> 
> View attachment 1300411
> 
> ...


that is sweet!!!!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

That's a long fall, that guy needs a helmet and a ladder.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

cyclelicious said:


> Not a sad bike but an odd bike... spotted in Kensington Market (Toronto). Probably the same rider I saw this summer as not too many folks out there shreddin' ye ol' 55"  Tallyho!
> 
> View attachment 1300411
> 
> ...


Cool bike! I'd wanna check out that pupusa joint. Those things are super tasty


----------



## whitecoyote (Sep 12, 2014)

1969 Schwinn Heavy-Duti


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

Ol Bromy said:


> Cool bike! I'd wanna check out that pupusa joint. Those things are super tasty


Im more shocked there is a pupusa place in Toronto. they are on every corner here, but that's Phoenix. And mighty tasty.


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

Don't be surprised, Toronto is the most multicultural city in the world. 200+ ethnic groups, 140+ languages spoken, over half of the population born outside Canada, it's pretty special!

Also, there is nothing sad about that Schwinn, it's a RAD bike!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

azimiut said:


> Im more shocked there is a pupusa place in Toronto. they are on every corner here, but that's Phoenix. And mighty tasty.


I might have mentioned this, but my gf makes the best pupusas you will ever have, and let's not forget her tamales.


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

My bikes will be sad tomorrow. They are not getting anything for Christmas. They are spoiled and already have everything.


----------



## Unapomer (Oct 27, 2008)

Salt water is BAD for your bike!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Berlin..


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

still Berlin....


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^^ I'm getting a crick in my neck looking at these.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*I'm Sure There's a Sad Bike in Here Somewhere...*


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*Berlin Friedrichstraße Station...nothing Sad here...*


----------



## JackWare (Aug 8, 2016)

Spotted in Liverpool today, and such a special paint job as well, I guess the saddle was a late upgrade.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ I spotted a mellow yellow bike on saturday


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

JackWare said:


> Spotted in Liverpool today, and such a special paint job as well, I guess the saddle was a late upgrade.
> 
> View attachment 1301989


Hopefully 2020 will bring me to Liverpool, can't wait!


----------



## Serge M (Feb 26, 2013)

Not exactly a bike, but sad nonetheless.
Floating in Colorado River, Austin.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

JackWare said:


> Spotted in Liverpool today, and such a special paint job as well, I guess the saddle was a late upgrade.


Pardon my thread derailment...funny, but your saddle upgrade made me remember seeing this saddle security method a few years ago in Amsterdam. Perhaps saddle appropriation a problem in Europe?










Looking this bike over (I wish that I had a photo), I noted this was a well maintained high mileage commuter, but I think the frame was recovered from a river (perhaps near that scooter). An old, steel frame that had obviously seen better days, but had served well.


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

Serge M said:


> Not exactly a bike, but sad nonetheless.
> Floating in Colorado River, Austin.


sad that it is pollution, not sad that it is one less scooter.

as far as that saddle security, I like that. I have a quick release on mine. never thought about saddle theft.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

In downtown Toronto today: Will bike thiefs will be foiled by the foil


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

cyclelicious said:


> In downtown Toronto today: Will bike thiefs will be foiled by the foil
> 
> View attachment 1303327


I found the owner.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*^^^^ And, I found his mom...*


----------



## 786737 (Mar 13, 2015)

^Damn, she's got the Peloton wife eyes.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cleared2land said:


> Pardon my thread derailment...funny, but your saddle upgrade made me remember seeing this saddle security method a few years ago in Amsterdam. Perhaps saddle appropriation a problem in Europe?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saddle security, it looks like a high dollar Brooks leather saddle. Security, plus it adds to the cool factor of that bike. ✔Like.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Yeah, she does!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Today's sad bike includes a wreath for extra tears


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> Today's sad bike includes a wreath for extra tears
> 
> View attachment 1304779


is all that other chatter the rotted carcass? Brutal!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

On today's walk during the snow storm

Find the bike in this pic








Food order Foodora


----------



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

Sent away for business to a resort in California, looks great, lots of cool stuff, I'm taking pictures, checking out all the resort, then wait, look close, someone left a bike all alone!
Don't know which is sadder, abandoned bike, or that all I can see is bikes!









Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitecoyote (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^^ Shucks man, give that thing a little chain lube and you'll have it roll'n in no time


----------



## BroomWagon (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

cyclelicious said:


> Anatomy of a bike saddle... looks like deep dish pizza crust
> 
> View attachment 1290761


Someone was kind enough to straighten up this sad bike (after 2 months on it's side). The cheesy looking saddle could use some love though


----------



## Roge (May 5, 2017)

My friend passed me on this steed and about two miles later he was hit head on by a car that turned left right in front of him as he was doing over 30mph. I rode up a few minutes after it happened. The BB shell completely separated from both chainstays, the seattube and downtube, and you could still spin the crank in the shell. My friend was banged up pretty bad, but he didn't even spend the night in the hospital.


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

Roge said:


> My friend passed me on this steed and about two miles later he was hit head on by a car that turned left right in front of him as he was doing over 30mph. I rode up a few minutes after it happened. The BB shell completely separated from both chainstays, the seattube and downtube, and you could still spin the crank in the shell.  My friend was banged up pretty bad, but he didn't even spend the night in the hospital.


dang .... your friend should buy a lottery ticket he is one lucky guy to be alive after that.. let alone out of the hospital that quick..

this is why I prefer mountain biking.. rocks / trees don't tend to run into you... you may run into them certainly but they probably won't run into you.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

atarione said:


> dang .... your friend should buy a lottery ticket he is one lucky guy to be alive after that.. let alone out of the hospital that quick..
> 
> this is why I prefer mountain biking.. rocks / trees don't tend to run into you... you may run into them certainly but they probably won't run into you.


Exactly, with mtb you only have to be concerned with how you operate.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ I agree that mtb is "safer". I cringe sometimes when I watch Friday Fails on PB. And I've had my share of crashes (with serious consequences) while mtb. 

But nothing compares one crash I witnessed when I used to road cycle. I was lagging behind the faster group, and trying to catch up to the front riders. I was only 50 metres behind when a car driver, underestimated the speed of the cyclists, turned into the intersection and smashed into the group. If I was riding with the front 4 guys, I would have been part of the carnage. I had to call 911 and EMS were there within minutes. No one died nor seriously injured but bikes were shattered, lycra ripped and knees and elbows were skinned. One guy had a concussion and needed EMS. The car driver was in shock and he went with EMS. The remaining cyclists picked up their bike pieces and the police took them to where they needed. 

Soon after that I met and started dating my "future husband" who introduced me to mtb


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Roge said:


> View attachment 1307787
> 
> 
> My friend passed me on this steed and about two miles later he was hit head on by a car that turned left right in front of him as he was doing over 30mph. I rode up a few minutes after it happened. The BB shell completely separated from both chainstays, the seattube and downtube, and you could still spin the crank in the shell. My friend was banged up pretty bad, but he didn't even spend the night in the hospital.





cyclelicious said:


> ^ I agree that mtb is "safer". I cringe sometimes when I watch Friday Fails on PB. And I've had my share of crashes (with serious consequences) while mtb.
> 
> But nothing compares one crash I witnessed when I used to road cycle. I was lagging behind the faster group, and trying to catch up to the front riders. I was only 50 metres behind when a car driver, underestimated the speed of the cyclists, turned into the intersection and smashed into the group. If I was riding with the front 4 guys, I would have been part of the carnage. I had to call 911 and EMS were there within minutes. No one died nor seriously injured but bikes were shattered, lycra ripped and knees and elbows were skinned. One guy had a concussion and needed EMS. The car driver was in shock and he went with EMS. The remaining cyclists picked up their bike pieces and the police took them to where they needed.
> 
> Soon after that I met and started dating my "future husband" who introduced me to mtb


we had many crashed like these riding BMX back in the day...and often it was our fault for doing stupid things, but in hind sight, I don't know how any of us survived. The worst was when riding along a line of parked cars, and someone opens the door right in front of you, which also happened a lot during bike messenger work too. I probably saw the worst wrecks doing that...


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

^Yeah, back in the day, we called those "door prizes"


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Say cheetos!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ I wonder what this is all about?


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

would you guys get cheer up looking at my speedo picture?


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Cleared2land said:


> ^^^ I wonder what this is all about?


For the birds, maybe?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cleared2land said:


> ^^^ I wonder what this is all about?


Maybe Licious wasn't so fond of her Cheetos that day.


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

Cheetos do not equal veggies, therefore, not 'Licious!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Owner couldn't find her rear blinky light so depended on the Cheeto glow to be seen.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

davez26 said:


> I was noticing the same.
> I was thinking: a fat bike made by a winter sports company converted to fixie SS for beach duty?
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


I got curious & searched for the bikes & found it at Home Depots site of all places. https://www.homedepot.com/b/Sports-...s-Cycling-Gear-Bikes/Polaris/N-5yc1vZc43qZdh8


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)




----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> View attachment 1313583


I almost fell out of my chair. Some how I feel that could lead to a Jimmy buffet song.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Bike and broom


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

naked bike


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Another sad wheel :bluefrown:


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

I've heard it said, that our country was riding on the sheeps back, but this is taking it a little too far I think


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

Why, that "sad bike" is downright cheerful!


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

MattiThundrrr said:


> Why, that "sad bike" is downright cheerful!


Maybe this one fits better?


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

speedygz said:


> Maybe this one fits better?
> View attachment 1343443


Pity they didnt think about the writing fitting better.......


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

cmg said:


> Pity they didnt think about the writing fitting better.......


measure twice. Paint once


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

speedygz said:


> Maybe this one fits better?
> View attachment 1343443


Are those aero bars on the front?

Standover doesn't look too comfy.


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

what is up with the wheels? Front is spokes and mag, back is... umm... window frames and sticks?


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

First I scanned the area for a body  Most likely stolen and abandoned


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

That bike looks to be having a nice nap in the flowers. Doesn't seem too sad.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

So many questions.... the propeller is a nice touch though


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> So many questions.... the propeller is a nice touch though


looks like it was amphibious at one time...or just ready for massive stream crossings


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

It's obvious. The wings have fallen off


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I've heard of butter tarts and lemon tarts but this is new to me 









(today in Toronto)


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

^:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

That's a bit of a bummer. Sometimes made an @rse of themselves there.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Sad that it was stolen.









https://www.theguardian.com/artanddesign/2020/nov/23/bike-theft-mars-banksy-artwork-in-nottingham


----------



## Grassington (Jun 24, 2017)

^ *chazpat*, you may be pleased to hear that there have been a couple of recent updates to that Banksy bike story:

UPDATE 1:
Some kind soul has replaced the missing sad bike with another suitably sad bike:









UPDATE 2:
It turns out that the original bike wasn't stolen after all, it had been removed by the building's owner (with the knowledge of the local authority) for safekeeping.

More here: https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-nottinghamshire-55042525

There's a small error in the BBC article: while Nottingham is the home of Raleigh bikes, and the 2nd bike is indeed a Raleigh, the original sad bike was a Coyote Arkansas.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

When bar mitts aren't enough... go the full body oven mitt (downtown Toronto)


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cyclelicious said:


> When bar mitts aren't enough... go the full body oven mitt (downtown Toronto)
> 
> View attachment 1381649


I predict a surge of sales once the fat bikers see it.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

The Snuggie Blanket (as seen on TV) for bikers!



cyclelicious said:


> When bar mitts aren't enough... go the full body oven mitt (downtown Toronto)


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Could that be a battery powered electric blanket?


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Looks like a logical extension of pogies.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Cleared2land said:


> Could that be a battery powered electric blanket?


Maybe it doubles as an airbag?


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

It can double as poop bag in the winter 

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## fly4130 (Apr 3, 2009)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I predict a surge of sales once the fat bikers see it.


It's too restrictive, and I would hate to look like a weirdo.


----------



## calimander (Feb 25, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Rust never sleeps


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Not as sad as some bikes in winter. Spotted on one of my adventures


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Who steals a chain?


----------



## looks easy from here (Apr 16, 2019)

Maybe the owner pops it off as an added security measure?


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

I might do that to a friend's bike just to be a dick. They would have to deserve it though so it's fair. "Have a fun ride home?"


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

cyclelicious said:


> Who steals a chain?
> 
> View attachment 1911338


With that gear ratio, the owner probably took it off to make pedaling easier.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Yeah, I'm gonna take my horse
To the old town road
I'm gonna ride 'til I can't no more
I'm gonna take my horse to the old town road
I'm gonna ride 'til I can't no more


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

^ Hilarious!
Maybe clipless.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cyclelicious said:


> Who steals a chain?


The chain gang.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

My wife prefers these over cowboy boots for riding.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

March 3, 2018 A stable of sad bikes.. each one can be named "Rusty"


----------



## Taildragger (Mar 13, 2005)




----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ interesting coating on that bike. Are those barnacles?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Taildragger said:


> View attachment 1919095
> View attachment 1919096


That can be buffed out.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Always carry a spare tire because your bike hates you. (March 25, 2017) Spadina Ave Toronto


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Throwback. So Sad. Innovative top tube cover though


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

It's a good thing that bike is secured that pole, because with the bike shortage, that bike would be gone. Especially with that fancy top tube cover.


----------



## FactoryMatt (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

How does that ^, constitute as being a sad bike?


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

When did Carver start putting Pinion gearboxes on their bikes?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

*OneSpeed* said:


> When did Carver start putting Pinion gearboxes on their bikes?


Probably a custom build.


----------



## FactoryMatt (Apr 25, 2018)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> How does that ^, constitute as being a sad bike?


dad bod, pinion box for what is almost certainly a fairweather only steed, shockstop stem, shockstop seatpost WITH neoprene anti-pinch cover, lauf fork, hiker water bottles that will most certainly interfere with action of said fork were it to actually get any use, cable disc brakes, weight weenie rotors, massive 'gas tank' top tube bag, annnd a 600 gram brooks saddle to top it all off. o yeah, and 50mm of headset spacers.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

If anything it seems like he is getting ready for a bikepacking or road touring trip by training. Also no need to bike shame, the more various people on bikes the better for us as riders.


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

He didn't put three bottles on it because he was planning on neglecting it. It is loved, it gets used. Not sad. Just not to your tastes. But yeah umm the Lauf with the bottles is just wrong


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

dad bod in a jersey. at least he is not riding with knee high socks and sandals. but hey he is riding.


----------



## FactoryMatt (Apr 25, 2018)

baggy shorts and what looks like flat pedals are getting there. hey it makes me sad okay. thats the standard lol. apologies if you guys ride with your iphones mounted on a quad lock and seat bags hooked on your dropper posts. sorry.


----------



## 786737 (Mar 13, 2015)

Do we have a "sad jump lines" category? A bunch of local kids had a few months of work taken down by a few hours of city bobcat time.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

FactoryMatt said:


> dad bod, pinion box for what is almost certainly a fairweather only steed, shockstop stem, shockstop seatpost WITH neoprene anti-pinch cover, lauf fork, hiker water bottles that will most certainly interfere with action of said fork were it to actually get any use, cable disc brakes, weight weenie rotors, massive 'gas tank' top tube bag, annnd a 600 gram brooks saddle to top it all off. o yeah, and 50mm of headset spacers.


Wow, good eye!

Lol


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Today's sad bike from the mean streets of Toronto


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

cyclelicious said:


> Today's sad bike from the mean streets of Toronto
> 
> View attachment 1927953


I need to reserve his services when I dropped dead

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

I saw a late night infomercial with Lance Armstrong (remember him?) selling "Final Bicycle Expense" policies from the National American Cheesy Insurance Company. Give them a call.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Throwback May 18, 2018 Make an offer... it's probably still available


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

cyclelicious said:


> Make an offer... it's probably still available


Nice, I'm surprised it's still around. I like that urban camouflaged paint job.


----------



## looks easy from here (Apr 16, 2019)

A little abstract, but my brother brought his old bike over to see if I could get it rideable, and this turned out to be pretty much all that was worth saving.


----------



## nhodge (Jul 6, 2004)

How much do you want for the valve caps?


----------



## looks easy from here (Apr 16, 2019)

$24 each. But I won't charge you for shipping.


----------



## nhodge (Jul 6, 2004)

looks easy from here said:


> $24 each. But I won't charge you for shipping.


Hey man, shipping should be no more than a stamped envelope. You think I'm a chump or something?


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

looks easy from here said:


> A little abstract, but my brother brought his old bike over to see if I could get it rideable, and this turned out to be pretty much all that was worth saving.
> 
> View attachment 1930705


I had that same headcap until I sold a bike with it last October. If I'd thought about it, I would have swapped it with another before selling the bike.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Throwback Thursday June 22, 2019
Loose nipples


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

More Throwback I bet that top tube is in mint condition


----------



## 786737 (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## nhodge (Jul 6, 2004)

the one ring said:


> View attachment 1935033


The horror of it all!

On further thought, they're only road bikes

Apparently not really familiar with the metric system


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Just in case you wipe out.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

lol


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

For going on the go.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I can't say I blame her, biking in Toronto is dangerous.


----------



## walkerwalker (Jul 17, 2020)

Sad? Or just retired? Spotted this one trailside behind a bench, next to a pond.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)




----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Swakopmund, Namibia


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

A bike covered in zebra mussels found in Lake Ontario

Here's the video


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

You know, with a little chain lube, that bike might be able to ride again.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

in todays market, its still worrh a bit too


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Bike thievery has no limits in Toronto... this bike will be stripped down to the training wheels in 2 days


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Truly a sad bike.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Happy Biketober


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

And a few blocks down the street... it's never too soon for the Xmas spirit


----------



## calimander (Feb 25, 2020)

Pittsburgh, Oakland neighborhood










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Bordeaux streets never disappoints with Sad Bikes


----------



## chucko58 (Aug 4, 2006)

calimander said:


> Pittsburgh, Oakland neighborhood
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like a "ghost bike". There are a few of them scattered around the Bay area. They represent places where a cyclist was killed by a car.


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

Discovered one in the woods today








Felt so bad for it, I had to take it home. Fun ride.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

MattiThundrrr said:


> Discovered one in the woods today
> View attachment 1953510
> 
> Felt so bad for it, I had to take it home. Fun ride.


The blue frame really stand out amongst the fall colors


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

It's a lovely, melancholy time when the bikes begin to fall...


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Love this advert! The message is bang on  Sad that we have to continue to remind people that there are cyclists on the road


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

cyclelicious said:


> Love this advert! The message is bang on  Sad that we have to continue to remind people that there are cyclists on the road
> View attachment 1955297


Yet another reason to avoid tah-raw-nah




Edit - looking at it further that is just over 3 deaths per year - Vancouver appears to be just over 2 per year - with significant less population. Avoid Vancouver. Stay east. Or south.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

006_007 said:


> Yet another reason to avoid tah-raw-nah


Unfortunately, all roads are subject to distracted drivers and cyclists paying the price.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Cleared2land said:


> Unfortunately, all roads are subject to distracted drivers and cyclists paying the price.


After getting clipped by cars mirrors twice I quit road riding. Figured three strike rule and all.


----------



## Timothy G. Parrish (Apr 13, 2014)

Abandoned/discarded on my local trails.









Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Cold blustery November weather + cyclist + streetcar tracks = sad bike
Queen St West, Toronto


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Nice images that capture the moment. 
Not a commuter's preferred day.


----------



## Dan75r (Oct 7, 2021)

No pic but I had a bike that was so crap that one day I was riding past a 2nd hand store that had a couple of bikes out the front for sale so I just stood mine next to them and walked away


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Seat slammed and jacked on caffeine ... time to roll


----------



## Timothy G. Parrish (Apr 13, 2014)

cyclelicious said:


> Seat slammed and jacked on caffeine ... time to roll
> 
> View attachment 1959537


Matching bell FTW.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

cyclelicious said:


> Seat slammed and jacked on caffeine ... time to roll
> 
> View attachment 1959537


I remember seeing one of those at Tim's during RUTRTW a few years back (pre-pandemic). Happy to see the fork on this one is installed properly......


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

cyclelicious said:


> Seat slammed and jacked on caffeine ... time to roll
> 
> View attachment 1959537


Ooooh, exclusive sad bike, they don't just _give_ those away!

You have to buy a coffee to get one


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Bieber bike...


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

cyclelicious said:


> Seat slammed and jacked on caffeine ... time to roll
> 
> View attachment 1959537


High security hose clamp!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Santa won't visit your house if you park in the bike lane (Photo taken in Toronto Dec13, 2021)


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

cyclelicious said:


> Bieber bike...
> 
> View attachment 1959623


Ya couldn't pay me enough to put Bieber's bits in my mouth.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

The plastic baggies over the handle grips are a nice touch


----------



## nhodge (Jul 6, 2004)

cyclelicious said:


> The plastic baggies over the handle grips are a nice touch
> 
> View attachment 1961186


Looks more like a happy bike. It's owner loves it. ``


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

cyclelicious said:


> The plastic baggies over the handle grips are a nice touch


Baggies keep those grips fresh and lively.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

The matching tin foil helmet not included


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

Oh snap, that's the _premium _saddle tape!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

A sad bike for someone who who enjoys reading books while riding


----------



## schwaggy (Nov 16, 2004)

cyclelicious said:


> A sad bike for someone who who enjoys reading books while riding
> 
> View attachment 1962180


I don't understand - is it a battery-powered desk light to illuminate their front wheel while riding?!? How is that helpful???


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Extra tears for this sad bike and Christmas wreath


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

cyclelicious said:


> Extra tears for this sad bike and Christmas wreath
> 
> View attachment 1965056


They did a pretty good job on that. That whole adage of if you dont lock it…. Im surprised they didnt cut the spokes and take the hub!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Interesting observation during these covid times, but seemingly, I have noticed that I'm not seeing as many 'sad bikes' as I used to.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

A sad cow look.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

The motherload of bike seats... the dirty pillows add to the mystery


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^^ I wonder what the story is there?


----------



## nhodge (Jul 6, 2004)

Cleared2land said:


> ^^^^ I wonder what the story is there?


Very uniquely shaped butt. Tried 10 saddles, none worked, went for the couch pillows, they didn't work, goddammit! 

Very sad story


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

cyclelicious said:


> The motherload of bike seats... the dirty pillows add to the mystery
> 
> View attachment 1967502


typical single speeders........


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

cyclelicious said:


> The motherload of bike seats... the dirty pillows add to the mystery
> 
> View attachment 1967502


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

sad tall bike (Toronto )


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Recycling (Toronto subway)


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I see a sad silhouette


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

This cow appears to be sad that she can’t figure out how to ride a bike. Does this count?


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I was mooved by this scene!


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

cyclelicious said:


> I was mooved by this scene!


Do you heifer get the feeling you are doing something wrong?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Spotted yesterday, I guess the mirror is for a last glimpse of the expression on your face just before a motorist missed seeing the zip tied flashlights to the spokes.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

That is awesome!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi definition rear view mirror


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cleared2land said:


> Hi definition rear view mirror


Objects may be closer than they appear.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Blue steel


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

^ Trick bike.


----------



## nhodge (Jul 6, 2004)

Amazing what a little paint will do


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

Would love to see that in action


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Do you see it?


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Mojave G said:


> Do you see it?
> 
> 
> View attachment 1972076


My son found a piece of metal in our yard and asked me if it was from one of those old bike seats. I'm pretty sure it is. I still have it in the basement.


----------



## Pedalon2018 (Apr 24, 2018)

cyclelicious said:


> Random pics of sad bikes that have seen better days
> 
> View attachment 1142566
> 
> ...


----------



## CGriffen (11 mo ago)

Sad there is no lifetime warranty on this one....


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Sad bike. Happy rider


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Innovative top tube cover











Further down the street... all that's left are pedals


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

cyclelicious said:


> Innovative top tube cover


Antique carbon fiber


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

That bolt is on tight


----------



## Alleytom (10 mo ago)

This was next to a drained canal in Mesa.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Too cool to be sad. When you're cool, you're cool no matter what! (Toronto)


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Hair Bike seen today in Toronto... sadly still not icky enough to stop a bike thief 🤢


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Front wheel and helmet are safe


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

This is sad indeed. Seen in Toronto

Stealing a kid's bike... is pretty low


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Serious bummer for the kid
Serious loser to the thief
Hopefully karma will prevail!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Bikes left at Burning Man 2022










Reno has a non profit that picks them up and distributes them to the needy


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Sweet! 
At least there is a beneficial outcome to repurpose bikes that others elected to just dispose of.

Might be a few gritty chains out there.


----------



## AEyogi (Nov 19, 2021)

cyclelicious said:


> Bikes left at Burning Man 2022
> 
> Reno has a non profit that picks them up and distributes them to the needy


Looks like a shot from a Mad Max movie. That is hundreds of bikes, how?


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I think they just moved them from here to Burning Man?


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Happy Biketober  (Throwback from Oct 6, 2019)


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Bike harvesting



http://imgur.com/oZlOuKp


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

🤮🤢


----------



## nhodge (Jul 6, 2004)

cyclelicious said:


> Bike harvesting
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/oZlOuKp


WTH?


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Amsterdam is pretty amazing to try realize how many bikes are there. I always enjoy passing by the train station and admiring the multi-level parking garages for just bikes. It's impressive.

Walking the canals, it's not really uncommon to look down and see a silty covered Sad Bike.
I was reading a while back that The Amsterdam Water Authority removes something like 12,000 bikes a year from the canals. Wow! Is that for real?

Why do so many bikes end up underwater? The reasons can be weird and varied


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cleared2land said:


> Amsterdam is pretty amazing to try realize how many bikes are there. I always enjoy passing by the train station and admiring the multi-level parking garages for just bikes. It's impressive.
> 
> Walking the canals, it's not really uncommon to look down and see a silty covered Sad Bike.
> I was reading a while back that The Amsterdam Water Authority removes something like 12,000 bikes a year from the canals. Wow! Is that for real?
> ...


Crazy read.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

not sure if sad because broken, or KTM....


----------



## FactoryMatt (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

FactoryMatt said:


> View attachment 2006145


Shag bikes


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I like the horns


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

FactoryMatt said:


> View attachment 2006145


Are the bar ends actual horns? Remember when they were called bullhorn bars?


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

They look real. They look like rams horns.


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

FactoryMatt said:


> View attachment 2006145


But does it smell like a wet dog when it rains?


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Riding crusty and rusty


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Saw this sad rusty bike just last week in Stockholm


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

For someone who reads while riding (Toronto)


----------



## Shinscrape (5 mo ago)

"Well, many of those bikes, as it turns out, are recycled into various types of food packaging, including the metal that's used in beer cans. So it could be that there's a kind of ecosystem at work where someone, a drunken person, tosses a bicycle into the water, that bicycle is eventually extracted by the bicycle fishing boat, it's recycled into a beer can, and another drunken person comes along, drinks that too much of that beer, tosses another bike into the water, and around we go." 

😄 I would never toss a bike in the water but this is funny.


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

my friend forgot his commuter outside overnight and we got ice rain. 25th anniversary of ice storm 98, I got a little nervous


----------

